# How to update your Twisp Vega firmware



## HPBotha (9/2/18)

*Firmware Updates*
*NB: The Twisp Vega and Vega mini firmware updates are not compatible with each other, please ensure that if you would like to update your Vega, to select the firmware option for the Vega and not the Vega mini. Only the uploader is compatible with both devices.*

To check what version your Vega has on it currently:


Turn off your device (press the power button 5 times quickly to turn off your Vega)
Press the power button 20 times
It will display your current firmware version

The current software update allows your Vega battery to be compatible with our Twisp tanks as well as enabling Smart Curve Mode when using any of our tanks. Your Vega Device may need to have its Firmware updated when a new version has become available, so check our Twisp forum or visit your nearest twisp Kiosk for the free updates.

2 Files will be needed to update your Vega.


*UPLOADER (File One of Two)*
The universal uploader software is compatible with both the Vega and the Vega mini, please note that the firmware itself is not universal. If this is the first time you are downloading this software, you must download both File One and File Two.

Ensure that you keep File One saved on your PC, as you will need this for future updates.
If you have already downloaded File _One_ previously, then you will only need to download File _Two_ (.bin file).

To Start:

Plug your Vega Device into your PC.
Download the uploader software:
File 1: http://bit.ly/vegaupload (PC) or http://bit.ly/vegauploadmac (MAC OS)


Your computer will indicate to you that the file is downloading on the bottom right hand corner (if using Google Chrome). Once it has completed its download, click on the icon to open it.

You will be greeted with an Instruction Screen for updating firmware.






*FIRMWARE (File two of two)*
To find our newest firmware please check out our Vega Firmware subforum, or visit our company site www.twisp.co.za

Once the new firmware has been downloaded, you need to return to the Instruction screen and click on Update.

Locate the downloaded firmware file, and double click on the file.

Once this has been done, it will take a few moments and the message will come up informing you the firmware has been updated.

You can now remove your device from your PC. *IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT THE DEVICE IS NOT REMOVED UNTIL THE UPDATE IS COMPLETED.*


The newest firmware updates enable Smart Curve mode and also unlocks the maximum output of the Vega when in Smart Mode (60w for the Vega mini and 80w for the Vega)

*Coil Wattage recommended use:*

Vega 0.6Ω 15-22W is ideal range
Vega 0.5Ω 20-34W is ideal range
Nimbus 0.2Ω 30-70W is ideal range
Cumulus 0.4Ω 40-80W is ideal range

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JonnyKnocks (4/5/18)

Holy hell, the new boosted feature kick major ass. Think I'll stick it out a little longer with my Vega. Thanks for the Info

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

